# When Will The Chrome Start Running?



## Noah F. Doak (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm hoping to spend some time steelhead fishing up north this year. When do you guys think the steelhead will start running into the rivers this year?


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Noah F. Doak said:


> I'm hoping to spend some time steelhead fishing up north this year. When do you guys think the steelhead will start running into the rivers this year?


Now! Caught this one yesterday in Rocky! Heard a few guys caught a few also


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

its on already, there may be a few or many, but they are moving, I would be wading for them starting this time of year all over ..vermillion, rocky, Ashtabula, conny....


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

Noah F. Doak said:


> I'm hoping to spend some time steelhead fishing up north this year. When do you guys think the steelhead will start running into the rivers this year?


We went twice a week last year from end of Sept to Nov, and we only got into them one time around Halloween. We fish all the way at the end of the long wall at Conneaut. If you are scheduling your vacation, I would do it around the second to third week in Oct.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If I was going to plan a vacation to steelhead fish it would be in spring, but in October you will be fighting leaves I think November is a good bet and you should have less leaves to deal with.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> If I was going to plan a vacation to steelhead fish it would be in spring, but in October you will be fighting leaves I think November is a good bet and you should have less leaves to deal with.


Yeah, leafy soup water blows. We're trying to get out to the cat. Planning to make sure it's not like that after a 3hr drive


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

The best way to plan a trip on steelhead alley is to watch the flow charts after it rains up here. You want to fish the rivers on the drop. Any rain from here out is a good time to fish up here. More and more will enter after each rain. Spring is the best time with the Manistee strain trout but plenty enter in the fall and early winter and usually stay all winter long. I live on the Rocky River so PM me any time your thinking about making the trip,

Fish strong !!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I just started fishing for steelhead last spring, so I'm still learning. I usually fish the Rocky. How far upstream should I be looking for them? Any particular techniques to use this early?


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Early in season - more fish and fisherman in the lower reaches of tribs. Likely less fish far upstream , but less fisherman . Whichever ratio pleases you... I love to fish on weekdays when at all possible, less crowds. Also, if you hike past the drive-up spots, will likely be less crowds. The way I started looking at the river after my first couple seasons is that most places that could hold a fish will at one point or another and its worth a try. Obviously they will favor different holding water as conditions change. But if you keep that in mind it will help you start seeing behavioral patterns and narrowing it down, as well as finding new spots and getting out of habits of jumping around from popular holes. Believe It or not, i have about 3 holes on Rocky that almost always hold fish, and do not hold fisherman!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I know they been staging at the mouths! After all this rain Im pretty sure there's some in the rivers. Just looked and the waters starting to drop. My guess is i could catch some in the morning if i was able to go. Season is right, he whos on the water the most will catch the most breaks. And falling water has always been best for me.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

We still need alot more rain to pull in a decent amount of fish.The rain so far this week was not nearly enough. Hopefully it showes up this weekend. Keepin the fingers crosaed.


----------

